# Ridley FENIX 2013



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

"The Fenix shares a lot of it's features with some of Ridleys most popular models such as the Damocles, but at a lower price point. Though the Fenix is the most affordable frameset Ridley offers, it still performs at the level of a pro tour rider. Ask Andre Greipel, he's been riding it all spring." I wonder if it would top the Damocles itself, he said lower level, perhaps the carbon will be lowert han the Damocles'


----------

